# How Many Eggs is Too Many Eggs?



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Tetley’s on a raw diet. She goes ga ga for hardboiled eggs, so I like using them as snacks. My question is, how many eggs is too many eggs for a dog?


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but my first thought was...."when her farts drive you out of the house..."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DnPI don't know the answer, but my first thought was...."when her farts drive you out of the house..."










That's exactly what I was thinking!! How many eggs does it take to make your kitchen a time bomb waiting for a match...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine get an egg a day and I wouldn't be concerned with 2-3 a day even. More than that and you might want to look closer into the question of how many is too many, but my guess is that too many would be way more than your going to feed so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only potential problem with eggs is feeding too many RAW egg whites WITHOUT the yolks.

That can lead to a biotin deficiency.

And by too many we are talking something like several dozen a week.

If you feed the WHOLE egg - either raw or cooked - you really don't have to worry.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I feed Sigurd a raw egg each morning, sometimes one before bed. I've been doing this for months now and haven't noticed any ill effects. I personally wouldn't give more than 2 per day.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I feed my dog 4 a day.
Is that too many??


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf you feed the WHOLE egg - either raw or cooked - you really don't have to worry.


Then I am good to go. Tetley gets 2 hard boiled eggs (whole) 4-5 days a week.







Thanks!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: She goes ga ga for hardboiled eggs


So does my boy so I recently had the same question.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1201515&page=14#Post1201515


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSD So does my boy so I recently had the same question.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1201515&page=14#Post1201515


Nice! You got lots of good info in that thread! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe only potential problem with eggs is feeding too many RAW egg whites WITHOUT the yolks.
> 
> That can lead to a biotin deficiency.
> 
> ...



I have only gave my crew 1 whole raw egg, shell & all. Shell is 100% ok ? I did crack & just put over their kibble. I haven't started where I give them eggs all the time & wasn't sure about it & what the pros would be to adding eggs ???

I know I would love to dress up their kibble (TOTW) with raw just to maybe give them anything else needed, not sure there ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is something dogs can get from raw eggs. Around here, I would not feed eggs raw with shell in the way out chance that one got loose and into the neighbors chickens. I would have an egg sucking dog for sure.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

In the summer I just give raw eggs whole to Dante outside.

In the bad weather I crack it over his food, shell and all.

Sometimes he eats the shell, sometimes he doesn't


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark gets raw eggs about 5 times per week (when I remember.. haha), shell and all. 

I usually crack it, throw the whole thing in his dish and let him have it. 

He usually eats the shell, but not always.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs Shell is 100% ok ?
> what the pros would be to adding eggs ???


The egg shell is basically calcium. If your dog is eating commercial food then it already has the proper amount of calcium in it and it is properly balanced with phosphorous which is important. A raw diet that contains bone already likely provides well over 100% of calcium requirments. 

So I personally would not feed the shell unless you knew there was a need for the extra calcium in the diet.

On the other hand, feeding the shell as is, probably not much is digested anyways. To get the most benefit from the calcium the shell should be ground/mashed into a fine powder.

The pros to adding eggs is that they are a highly digestible protein with a full array of amino acids.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Get something from eggs ?

So, if feeding kibble, no shell & just do an egg from time to time ? Does it help with dry skin & coats ?

I would love to add alittle weight on the dogs. With TOTW I feed more it seems & dogs aren't thin, but I would like to see a tad more beef on them w/o needing to feed more kibble. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Angel......I would think 4 a day is too many? 

http://pediatrics.about.com/cs/weeklyquestion/a/031302_ask.htm

http://nutrition.about.com/od/askyournutritionist/f/eggs_protein.htm


----------

